# Problem with wireless

## Tristanm

For about a day now, my wireless has not been working correctly. To get it to run properly, I need to manually restart it with the variable flag "IN_BACKGROUND=true" Is there anything I can do so that I don't have to manually restart my wireless card every time I want to use it?

----------

## VinzC

First off, what kind of wireless card do you have?

----------

## Tristanm

It's a broadcom 43xx card. It has worked fine in the past. I think the recent change in boot script to openrc might have something to do with it.

----------

## VinzC

Have you just switched to OpenRC or did the problem appear right after a recent upgrade of OpenRC?

----------

## Tristanm

I just switched.

----------

## VinzC

So have you properly applied all config updates (especially /etc/rc.conf) as mentioned in OpenRC migration guide? Also checked the required init script are included in their respective runlevel.

```
                  lvm | boot

                 root | boot

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

               sysctl | boot

           networking | boot

           localmount | boot

              urandom | boot

               procfs | boot

                 mtab | boot

              keymaps | boot

                 swap | boot

             bootmisc | boot

          consolefont | boot

                 fsck | boot

         termencoding | boot

            alsasound | boot

              modules | boot

            syslog-ng | boot
```

```
                 udev | sysinit

                dmesg | sysinit

                devfs | sysinit
```

As a first check.

----------

## Tristanm

net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are not booted by openrc. They are handled by NetworkManager, which is in it's proper runlevel. From what I can tell, everything is configured correctly, except that the wireless needs IN_BACKGROUND=true in order to run properly.

EDIT: Well, it's working now, though gnome has now gone screwy and is refusing to let random programs start up. I'm now trying to diagnose the new problem from fluxbox.

----------

## abhicary

I think you should change the netword. How much old it is?

----------

## Tristanm

As I said, network is working fine now. Started working fine once I deleted /etc/conf.d/rc

Gnome is acting up. It won't load most programs until I logout and log back in, then gnome will run fine. This migration to openrc is a pain.

----------

## VinzC

 *Tristanm wrote:*   

> This migration to openrc is a pain.

 

So why don't you get back to baselayout-1? Anyway migrating to baselayout-2 and OpenRC requires following the guide to the letter otherwise expect things to get nasty.

As a matter of fact, network is required for a couple of desktop environments applications to start. Especially name resolution must be up and running before anything else can start in the GUI -- Xfce also “suffers” from that symptom. NetworkManager is known to start the network *after* you're logged on, see the catch 22 here?

Personally I've always considered NetworkManager <insert your favorite insult here> as I always (I really mean: always) ran into troubles using it. Either it didn't start my network interfaces or missed registering new connections or... Got fed up and back to the system network scripts.

It makes no sense to me to start the network after logging on. It must start with the machine booting whenever possible. To such an extent I've even rewritten the network script library so that the network is *exactly* the way *I* want it to behave.

On a pure guess, did you configure NM interfaces as "system" interfaces?

----------

## Tristanm

It was a problem I didn't handle. OpenRC just kinda brought it up. Apparently there was a service or two I forgot to move from runlevel default to runlevel network_services for NetworkManager. Everything is working again.

----------

